# Uber pax adds stop(s) "trip update" while you're en-route to pick up, what do you do?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Yours truly has noted this occurrence on Fuber...that I accept a ride, open the sub-menu to confirm there are no stops, then proceed to the pick up....only to hear the "trip update" chime, then look back and am suprised see this updated included the additional of a stop (or even stops).

This garners an insta-cancel from me...what about you?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

although my preference is for any stops to be added prior to ping acceptance, I'd continue on; it's the path of least resistance and I still get paid.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> although my preference is for any stops to be added prior to ping acceptance, I'd continue on; it's the path of least resistance and I still get paid.


I've just been burned too many times on the multi-stops, far too many return trip "smokes run" the gas station and/or through the Taco-Bell drive thru...at least on Lyft I can "arrive" and see if its a return trip, cancel and bounce, but with Uber I don't get those clues until I start the ride, so I just cancel (after I accept and scope out ride) ALL Uber rides with multi-stops (even those added on after I accept)...IF they're dashed in after the pax gets in, then I try to be accommodating within reason, because extracting them from my car is often more time-consuming/labor intensive then simply bringing them to their first destination.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

#1husler said:


> I've just been burned too many times on the multi-stops,


so far mine have been aok. Bulk of them were round trips to/from school. Think parent taking a forgotten lunch and they don't have a car. A few were picking up a 2nd pax (no problem I don't care as long as they are toes to curb). Only one was to a gas station convenient store; they were out by the 3 minute mark give or take; no problem. 

I don't think I've had a stop added after ping acceptance; I guess I would wonder why the app was beeping at me and just deal with it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The smart pax don't add the stops until they're in the car.

But I don't hate stops the way some people here do.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> The smart pax don't add the stops until they're in the car.


Well, they would only start doing their multi-stop ride got cancelled out on a number of times...I'm seeing that my "hating on multi-stops" might put me in the minority....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I really don't have an issue with stops. When ever I see a stop I am very clear to tell them 2 minutes is all I can wait and they need to take everything with them. I won't do a drive thru. Cash will change my mind. Most understand and hand me $5 right away asking how long that will get them. My answer is 5 more minutes, so they get 7 minutes now.

How much to take me through the drive thru? Depends on how many cars in front of us. $5.00 + $2.00 per car in front of us. 5 cars in front of us if $15.00

I'm sure over time it has cost me some 1⭐ ratings. I don't care ratings can't be deposited in the bank.

My longest wait was just under 1 hour. Long trip into Miami, asked me to wait 1 hour, long trip back to the Keys. Well worth my time, to wait. and I would gladly do it again.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

If pax adds stop enroute Im usually 50 50 on cancelling. Depends on time an a couple other factors. Ive started letting pax know that they do not pass on the xtra charge to us drivers. I tell them too edit and I still stop for them. 9 times out of 10 they tip me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If I see a stop after accepting or if a customer adds a stop while I am en route to cover, I cancel. If the customer adds it once he is in the car, I balk. People who want me to stop _almost_ *never* tip. The more the customer demands of me, the less that he is likely to tip anything. Those who do tip are usually stingy with it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> But I don't hate stops the way some people here do.


Same here. I don't give a fig if there are stops.

I don't even care if it's a 5 or 10 minute stop. I use that time to get trash out of the car, to walk around for a couple of minutes, to have a snack, or to catch up the log that I keep. Stuff that I would do on my own time for free, if there wasn't a stop.

I think that people who are against stops aren't creative enough for how to make good use of their time. Or they think that if the wheels aren't turning, they're not making any money. The nice thing about stops is that they are zero out-of-pocket cost for me. Just only my time, nothing else.

When you drive a car that gets 20 mpg and requires premium gas, you notice that stuff.


----------



## SlurvyP (Nov 18, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> Same here. I don't give a fig if there are stops.
> 
> I don't even care if it's a 5 or 10 minute stop. I use that time to get trash out of the car, to walk around for a couple of minutes, to have a snack, or to catch up the log that I keep. Stuff that I would do on my own time for free, if there wasn't a stop.
> 
> ...


So can I hire you to wait somewhere for free? That's right, no pay, but there will also be no out of pocket costs to you and you can be as creative as you want with the time. Lmk.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't even care if it's a 5 or 10 minute stop. I use that time to get trash out of the car,


That would have to be A LOT of trash in your car....if it takes 10 mins to remove it all...are you driving around a mobile junk-yard/garage-sold or something?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SlurvyP said:


> So can I hire you to wait somewhere for free? That's right, no pay, but there will also be no out of pocket costs to you and you can be as creative as you want with the time. Lmk.


Nice try. When I'm waiting during a stop, I'm getting paid for it. Maybe you hadn't actually noticed that there's a PER MINUTE charge also.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Nice try. When I'm waiting during a stop, I'm getting paid for it. Maybe you hadn't actually noticed that there's a PER MINUTE charge also.


Sweet, how much do you get paid (in your market) per min to wait?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Sweet, how much do you get paid (in your market) per min to wait?


I haven't checked lately. Last time I did, it was in the vicinity of minimum wage.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I haven't checked lately. Last time I did, it was in the vicinity of minimum wage.


Well...if that's good money for you..then I'd say go for it with those multiple stops with wait times on them...in my market its like .11 cents a min which is not worth it for me, but to each his/her own...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe you hadn't actually noticed that there's a PER MINUTE charge also.


When you consider that the per-minute is next-to-nothing, it is no wonder that he did not notice it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Well...if that's good money for you..





Another Uber Driver said:


> When you consider that the per-minute is next-to-nothing, it is no wonder that he did not notice it.


The point that you guys are missing is not that there's low pay for it.

The point is that you're going to clean out your car anyway! You can do it for free after you're done driving for the day, purely doing it on your own time. Or you can get paid a few pennies while you do it.

NOBODY here says they don't clean out their car. *Nobody*.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Nice try. When I'm waiting during a stop, I'm getting paid for it. Maybe you hadn't actually noticed that there's a PER MINUTE charge also.


To be fair, there is BARELY a per minute payment. It's designed for red lights, and not getting screwed in slow/stopped traffic, not for stops while a pax tries to find out which wine will go best with dinner...

In my market, $0.11/min. That's $6.60/hour. Way below NJ's current minimum wage of $13. Doesn't even make it to the level of federal minimum wage of $7.25.

IOW, you AIN'T getting paid, at least not in accordance with labor laws.

Uber and Lyft need to add features to their apps that are clear about drivers marking when they get to a stop, and when the pax is back and ready to roll again. And increase the per minute rate to cover the minimum wage requirement.

Then watch how few pax actually want to shop while keeping their chauffeur waiting..... stops will go back to being what they were originally meant for: pickups and drop-offs.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

That is annoying and while don't like stops, I prefer to keep my cancelation rate as low as possible. I'd rather cancel when it's really called for.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> The point is that you're going to clean out your car anyway! NOBODY here says they don't clean out their car. *Nobody*.



How many times daily do you clean out your car?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> NOBODY here says they don't clean out their car. *Nobody*.


I don't clean out my car, mate...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How many times daily do you clean out your car?


and how much time does it take???


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How many times daily do you clean out your car?


More often than I'm asked to make a stop.

Seriously, how often do riders ask you for stops?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> IOW, you AIN'T getting paid, at least not in accordance with labor laws.


So you'd rather clean out your car on your own time for free?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> So you'd rather clean out your car on your own time for free?


It takes me all of but like 60 secs to wipe down my leather interior, and throw out a napkin or two so...yes, I'll forego that .11 cent payment for wait time, to spare me the next 10 mins for the same amount (I'd rather get the next ride which pays more)...now for extended cleaning (ie, vac, etc), that happens at the car wash...I guess I wouldn't be opposed to leaving pax to shop at Walmart while I hit the car wash, then circle back in 20 mins for the return ride home...that's at least one solid idea to come out of this "great debate" on the merits of honoring the cherished multi-shop...I might offer that up next time.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> More often than I'm asked to make a stop.
> 
> Seriously, how often do riders ask you for stops?


Me? I get them A LOT, at least one or more per RS session...that might be unique to the Tucson market though...during winter this market is mostly UA students and service sector workers serving the snow birds, and these folks tend to want to stop here and there, all over the place, inclusive of drive thrus, smoke shop stops, etc, etc., it can really get out of control (and waste too much time) if one doesn't set some reasonable boundaries around it!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#1husler said:


> I get them A LOT, at least one or more per RS session


Yeah, that's a lot. My typical frequency is about once a month.

Maybe that's from driving different times of day.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> seriously, how often do riders ask you for stops?



far more frequently than I want to do it. I don't ever want to make a stop. I get at least 2 in a day. I usu. refuse to make stops. Let them ride a limo or a cab if they want stops.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Seriously, how often do riders ask you for stops?


............two or three times daily........................this includes round trips. I balk at all stops and short to mediocre round trips......................


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .this includes round trips


DF once annoyingly dashed me a round trip stop and shop (while I was trying to get home, not go shopping at Walmart!)...only FUber's (the technology company) team of experts could come up with the idea that starting and returning to the exact same spot brings me "closer" to my filtered destination...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> ..only FUber's (the technology company) team of experts could come up with the idea that starting and returning to the exact same spot brings me "closer" to my filtered destination...


The problem, here , is that Uber's programmers consider a local to be "within tolerances". For the job that you cite, it does not work well in any circumstance. We have another annoying thing here, that you would expect from the Big City. 

You are Downtown. You set your destination filter for the far west side of the city. It hits you with a local that is two blocks east of you and is going five more blocks east. You drop that. Your destination filter still shows far west side of city. It hits you with a job one block from you that is going five blocks east of that. You drop that. It hits you with a job three blocks from you that is going SIX blocks east of where you fetch it. Keep up this nonsense, and suddenly you are five miles east of your START point , even farther from your desired destination AND your destination filter has just timed out.

You can try to nip it in the bud by declining the third job and resolve to decline jobs until you get five blocks west of your start point, but, if you get timed off for declining pings, you lose the destination filter.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> So you'd rather clean out your car on your own time for free?


To be fair, I haven't driven in almost 2 years. Good gods, that time went fast!

Point is, you do have a point. It is different now, if one is trying to wipe down the car several times a "shift".

It's probably also time for me to withdraw from this forum. I stayed because I figured it's a way to keep up with the changes in case I ever decide to start driving again, but that probably won't happen. It COULD... I try not to deal in absolutes... but probably not.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> n case I ever decide to start driving again, but that probably won't happen. It COULD... I try not to deal in absolutes... but probably not.


Never say never....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> To be fair, I haven't driven in almost 2 years. Good gods, that time went fast!
> 
> Point is, you do have a point. It is different now, if one is trying to wipe down the car several times a "shift".
> 
> It's probably also time for me to withdraw from this forum. I stayed because I figured it's a way to keep up with the changes in case I ever decide to start driving again, but that probably won't happen. It COULD... I try not to deal in absolutes... but probably not.


Like you, I haven't driven in almost two years. That two years will be in late February.

And I still think about driving sometimes. I look at the map in the app and think about the surge, the bonuses, etc.

And then I think to myself about the pandemic and say, "Nahhh, Eff that!"

For the record, I'm over 65 and so am considered "at risk." No other real risk factors though.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I haven't checked lately. Last time I did, it was in the vicinity of minimum wage.


Lucky you, in Orlando it's 42% of min wage for wait time.


----------



## Belmo (Apr 9, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Nice try. When I'm waiting during a stop, I'm getting paid for it. Maybe you hadn't actually noticed that there's a PER MINUTE charge also.


Per minutes in Houston is 0.12 per minute or $7.20 an hour. Or rather used to be before the recent FU More price/pay changes.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I cancel just because they're only going to be "1 minute" and they'll for sure "tip me on the app". Doing what they do is trying to pull something over on you. Just like leaving something in your car to keep you waiting while they go get that popeyes chicken that needs to cook for twenty minutes, or like the text you get one second before the cancel timer lights up,"I'm coming now". Bye Felicia.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> The point that you guys are missing is not that there's low pay for it.
> 
> The point is that you're going to clean out your car anyway! You can do it for free after you're done driving for the day, purely doing it on your own time. Or you can get paid a few pennies while you do it.
> 
> NOBODY here says they don't clean out their car. *Nobody*.


I sure dont do it in the hood at a gas station
in the middle of the night for $12 an hour......
Ps I actually wear black masks 
so my lily white face doesnt stick out
like salt in the pepper shaker


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

Our per minute time here on X is only $.08 so making stops is not beneficial, profitable or wanted. I get stops on my requests about 45-50% of the time. Most of the time it is just running into the local convenience store, but if I pull up to a dispensary or dollar general or walmart... all bets are off and I'm out of there. Also I have had customers stops that are for drive-thru's and I have told them flat out I don't do drive thru's (made that mistake early on) but if the lobby is open, I will stop.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Belmo said:


> Per minutes in Houston is 0.12 per minute or $7.20 an hour. Or rather used to be before the recent FU More price/pay changes.


Tucson is more like .09 a minute....I cancel out almost all multi-stop rides, and IF I get saddled with one (ie, pax drops it mid-ride) I level with pax that I just can't afford to work for .09 a min, and then make the first stop and last stop.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Yours truly has noted this occurrence on Fuber...that I accept a ride, open the sub-menu to confirm there are no stops, then proceed to the pick up....only to hear the "trip update" chime, then look back and am suprised see this updated included the additional of a stop (or even stops).
> 
> This garners an insta-cancel from me...what about you?


I not only cancel, but I send them a message: “No thanks. I didn’t accept a multi-stop trip.”


----------



## Gandhi_Physique (9 mo ago)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I not only cancel, but I send them a message: “No thanks. I didn’t accept a multi-stop trip.”


Sorry to pick you out, but I'm gonna be going to a new state for a few days and I'm not old enough to rent a car without tons of fees. What I'm gathering is that when I make a request, I should set all the stops in advance. My question is are drive-thru stops annoying? Should I add that as a stop at all? Basically, I'm not sure the etiquette of using Uber. Since I won't be in the new state long, I don't know how I should be getting food especially considering I won't have my car with me.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Gandhi_Physique said:


> Sorry to pick you out, but I'm gonna be going to a new state for a few days and I'm not old enough to rent a car without tons of fees. What I'm gathering is that when I make a request, I should set all the stops in advance. My question is are drive-thru stops annoying? Should I add that as a stop at all? Basically, I'm not sure the etiquette of using Uber. Since I won't be in the new state long, I don't know how I should be getting food especially considering I won't have my car with me.


1.yes. If you’re unable to do that, ask your driver if it is okay, and offer them a cash tip for doing so (hand it to them immediately).

2. drive- thru stops are a big no no for numerous reasons, but you may be able to convince a driver to do it for a sizable cash tip. Be prepared to tip more than the cost of your meal (not joking). Our time is paid at a rate of pennies per minute. In my market, an hour in the drive thru would pay me barely $11.

3. Always ask your driver, and tell them you understand if the answer is no.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

This is why i will no longer accept any stops: 

This was a ride setup by a daughter for her elderly Mom. I picked her up at a laundry mat. Helped her load her clothes into my trunk. I was new to the game so i didnt check for stops. 

She then informs me of her two additional stops. First stop: liquor store. She comes out 12 minutes later with three bags full of wine bottles. I help her out and then we head to the Subway, across the street. 5 minutes later, she comes out with her 5 dolla foot long and we head to her apartment complex down the street.

We pull up to the drop-off and (lucky for me) she has a collapsible wagon in her broken-down truck parked under the car port. (Or else I'm humping all her **** to her apartment...)

of course, no tip. I let it ruin my day and headed home.

I know, I know ... i should have put her clothes on the curb at the three minute mark at the liquor store & drove the hell off. Problem is, that automatically makes me a racist piece of **** with a chance at making the local news...

Now, I accept the trip if the money seems right and immediately swipe to see if there are any stops. If there are, its a an auto cancelation.
Lesson learned.

Stay safe out there!


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Well, they would only start doing their multi-stop ride got cancelled out on a number of times...I'm seeing that my "hating on multi-stops" might put me in the minority....


A lot of drivers hate stops , especially multi stops 
. Maybe one stop ,isn't so bad. A few stops just takes too long .Pay isn't worth it.


----------



## Uberedout (Jan 1, 2020)

#1husler said:


> I've just been burned too many times on the multi-stops, far too many return trip "smokes run" the gas station and/or through the Taco-Bell drive thru...at least on Lyft I can "arrive" and see if its a return trip, cancel and bounce, but with Uber I don't get those clues until I start the ride, so I just cancel (after I accept and scope out ride) ALL Uber rides with multi-stops (even those added on after I accept)...IF they're dashed in after the pax gets in, then I try to be accommodating within reason, because extracting them from my car is often more time-consuming/labor intensive then simply bringing them to their first destination.


This is why you bust your ass to keep a good rating so you can leave the bum at the weed shop. Alls you gots to do is resume trip and end right away while hes inside smelling the weed jars. That 1 star wont affect my 4.97 rating I earned from all my good pax.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Yours truly has noted this occurrence on Fuber...that I accept a ride, open the sub-menu to confirm there are no stops, then proceed to the pick up....only to hear the "trip update" chime, then look back and am suprised see this updated included the additional of a stop (or even stops).
> 
> This garners an insta-cancel from me...what about you?


People have been making rediculous stop requests lately, costco, walmart, target, in and out...I dont do stops anymore..so if someone adds a stop I tell them right away "I dont do stops...we get paid nothing to wait" and let them know I can drop them off now so they can order another ride, its not worth it...99.99% its a waste of time and slows your ability to hit bonuses etc, overall hurting your net earnings for the week. 

Dont fall for the "ill tip you in the app" and passengers of course try to be clever by leaving their stuff in the car at a stop to hold you hostage. I always respond and say "due to a liability issue, you cant keep your stuff in the car" then drive away when they take too long, by too long I mean more then 5 seconds😉. 

When uber/lyft start paying us $1 per minute at "stops" I"ll consider waiting around. Most of these passenger are just too cheap to want to order another uber, dont give them the satisfaction...


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Yours truly has noted this occurrence on Fuber...that I accept a ride, open the sub-menu to confirm there are no stops, then proceed to the pick up....only to hear the "trip update" chime, then look back and am suprised see this updated included the additional of a stop (or even stops).
> 
> This garners an insta-cancel from me...what about you?


When this happens for me the ride is usually far more profitable so I don't really mind.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

#1husler said:


> I've just been burned too many times on the multi-stops, far too many return trip "smokes run" the gas station and/or through the Taco-Bell drive thru...at least on Lyft I can "arrive" and see if its a return trip, cancel and bounce, but with Uber I don't get those clues until I start the ride, so I just cancel (after I accept and scope out ride) ALL Uber rides with multi-stops (even those added on after I accept)...IF they're dashed in after the pax gets in, then I try to be accommodating within reason, because extracting them from my car is often more time-consuming/labor intensive then simply bringing them to their first destination.


I just flat out tell people I don't do for stops. Service station runs I don't mind cause I tell them that I'll only wait a short time for them to run in.

But I absolutely don't do food stops. Two reasons. First, they take too long and we all know it's not worth it. Second, I don't want them eating in my car.

I tell them I'm happy to drop them at the food place but that I won't wait for them and apologise for the inconvenience. Hasn't backfired yet


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

fraqtl said:


> First, they take too long and we all know it's not worth it.


But, but, butt, but....as per "Uber math" making less IS in fact more for partners....ask Dara....


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

#1husler said:


> But, but, butt, but....as per "Uber math" making less IS in fact more for partners....ask Dara....


Eyeroll


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

StrikeToWin said:


> Also I have had customers stops that are for drive-thru's and I have told them flat out I don't do drive thru's (made that mistake early on) but if the lobby is open, I will stop.


Pre-pandemic this was okay. Since then and nowadays with UberEATS and restaurants being slammed and short staffed, the delays are unbelievably long and tortuous. As a result, only tips enable my agreement to wait.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> only tips enable my agreement to wait.


Sure, they will give you a "phat tip" on the app, bro....


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Sure, they will give you a "phat tip" on the app, bro....


In Australia isn't a tipping country like the US. It's not customary but it still happens.

I don't mind if someone doesn't tip me because it's not expected.

If they promise one and then don't give one, I take their details down and 1* them a couple weeks later so as not to risk the retaliation....


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Nice try. When I'm waiting during a stop, I'm getting paid for it. Maybe you hadn't actually noticed that there's a PER MINUTE charge also.


How much is it really? Like a quarter? It’s really nothing. I won’t wait long most times simply because that’s rude of them. 




#1husler said:


> Yours truly has noted this occurrence on Fuber...that I accept a ride, open the sub-menu to confirm there are no stops, then proceed to the pick up....only to hear the "trip update" chime, then look back and am suprised see this updated included the additional of a stop (or even stops).
> 
> This garners an insta-cancel from me...what about you?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> How much is it really? Like a quarter?


I'll take catnaps for $15/hour but then again, I'm a two bit -h-re!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> How much is it really? Like a quarter? It’s really nothing. I won’t wait long most times simply because that’s rude of them


Do you ever clean out your car? How much do YOU get paid for it?

Or do you do it for free? I mean, because you're too proud to do it when you're getting paid for your time.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Nice try. When I'm waiting during a stop, I'm getting paid for it. Maybe you hadn't actually noticed that there's a PER MINUTE charge also.


It's not enough. Even on premier/black rates it's not enough. Those ten or more minutes I'm waiting I could be driving another job 

Only time that changes is it they give me a substantial tip. In cash. Before the stop.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

fraqtl said:


> It's not enough. Even on premier/black rates it's not enough. Those ten or more minutes I'm waiting I could be driving another job
> 
> Only time that changes is it they give me a substantial tip. In cash. Before the stop.


Do you prefer to clean out your car for free? Or for a few cents per minute.

Those are your only two choices.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uder


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Do you prefer to clean out your car for free? Or for a few cents per minute.
> 
> Those are your only two choices.


No they aren't. When someone gets in and has a McDonald's stop, I tell them that I don't do food stops and there's no eating in the car anyway, however I would be happy to drop them off at their food outlet of choice if that's their preference.

What has cleaning you car got to do with this anyway?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

fraqtl said:


> What has cleaning you car got to do with this anyway?


and how often does his car need to be cleaned? and long does it take? Personally...spraying it down and wiping the leather interior or my car, removing whatever trash, shaking the mats takes like 2 or 3 mins, yes I guess getting "paid" (.06 x 3) for it would be nice, but I cant get overly excited about an extra 18 cents.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

#1husler said:


> and how often does his car need to be cleaned? and long does it take? Personally...spraying it down and wiping the leather interior or my car, removing whatever trash, shaking the mats takes like 2 or 3 mins, yes I guess getting "paid" (.06 x 3) for it would be nice, but I cant get overly excited about an extra 18 cents.


Yikes. Apart from the mats etc because dirt comes in on shoes, I don't let people get my car that dirty. Strict no eating or drinking policy in the car. Water being the exception


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

fraqtl said:


> No they aren't. When someone gets in and has a McDonald's stop, I tell them that I don't do food stops and there's no eating in the car anyway, however I would be happy to drop them off at their food outlet of choice if that's their preference.
> 
> What has cleaning you car got to do with this anyway?


Cleaning your car is something useful when you're otherwise sitting doing nothing.

Or haven't you figured out that you can get paid for doing it.

Nahhh, I guess you'd rather just do it in your own time at home, for free.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Cleaning your car is something useful when you're otherwise sitting doing nothing.





Christinebitg said:


> Cleaning your car is something useful when you're otherwise sitting doing nothing.
> 
> Or haven't you figured out that you can get paid for doing it.
> 
> Nahhh, I guess you'd rather just do it in your own time at home, for free.


Good deal, so... next time you have nothing to do, please let me know..I'll hire you at 6 cents a min to clean my car, then my house next...how soon can you start?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Good deal, so... next time you have nothing to do, please let me know..I'll hire you at 6 cents a min to clean my car, then my house next...how soon can you start?


Bite me. You can clean out your own car for free.

Since you haven't figured out yet how to get paid for doing it.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Cleaning your car is something useful when you're otherwise sitting doing nothing


No doubt, mine just doesn't need it at every opportunity and I'm certainly not going to use the loss making exercise of going to a drive thru as an excuse to do it.




Christinebitg said:


> Or haven't you figured out that you can get paid for doing it.


Even at the 60c a minute wait time here it's not worth it because it's drive thru and they don't get out of the car.


Christinebitg said:


> Nahhh, I guess you'd rather just do it in your own time at home, for free


Actually I pay to get it done, my personal time is more valuable than that and it pays for itself in tips, and I live in a non-tipping country.


#1husler said:


> Good deal, so... next time you have nothing to do, please let me know..I'll hire you at 6 cents a min to clean my car, then my house next...how soon can you start?


Perhaps there's a business there waiting to be exploited.


Christinebitg said:


> Since you haven't figured out yet how to get paid for doing it.


Getting paid 6c a minute isn't getting paid except in the most extreme technical sense.

As illustrated by your response at the offer to clean someone else's car for the same amount of money.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

fraqtl said:


> Actually I pay to get it done


Oh, now you ARE being stupid.

First you tell me that it doesn't need it very often. Then you tell me that you're PAYING somebody to do it for you.

If it doesn't take much time, why would you go to the trouble to drive your car somewhere to have it cleaned? Sounds to me like your wasting more time on this than you're actually saving.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Bite me.


Ok, but...I'm NOT doing that for free....


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, now you ARE being stupid.


Sure mate, whatever you say.



Christinebitg said:


> First you tell me that it doesn't need it very often


Which is doesn't. "not very often" =/= "never"




Christinebitg said:


> Then you tell me that you're PAYING somebody to do it for you


Yeah, my time is more valuable driving than it is cleaning it to the standard that professionals do.




Christinebitg said:


> If it doesn't take much time, why would you go to the trouble to drive your car somewhere to have it cleaned? Sounds to me like your wasting more time on this than you're actually saving.


Sounds to me like you have low standards and don't really get how things work.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

fraqtl said:


> Sounds to me like you have low standards and don't really get how things work.think


Nahhh, sounds to me like you're an Uber driver, but yet you think that cleaning out your car yourself is somehow beneath your dignity.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I sure dont do it in the hood at a gas station
> in the middle of the night for $12 an hour......
> Ps I actually wear black masks
> so my lily white face doesnt stick out
> like salt in the pepper shaker


So you're saying that you wear black face when you're out driving rideshare? Sir, that is racist! 


Naw, I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> So you're saying that you wear black face when you're out driving rideshare?


Justin Trudeau used to do just that, back in his college days when he used to drive RS....


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I cancel. Im very picky about destinations.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Nahhh, sounds to me like you're an Uber driver, but yet you think that cleaning out your car yourself is somehow beneath your dignity.


No, I'm a professional, and my time is worth more than it costs me to get it cleaned by other professionals.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

#1husler said:


> I've just been burned too many times on the multi-stops, far too many return trip "smokes run" the gas station and/or through the Taco-Bell drive thru...at least on Lyft I can "arrive" and see if its a return trip, cancel and bounce, but with Uber I don't get those clues until I start the ride, so I just cancel (after I accept and scope out ride) ALL Uber rides with multi-stops (even those added on after I accept)...IF they're dashed in after the pax gets in, then I try to be accommodating within reason, because extracting them from my car is often more time-consuming/labor intensive then simply bringing them to their first destination.


 I do return trips on a case by case basis i.e., Picked up a lady who had run out of gas and was only going a couple of miles up the road To get gas and I waited for her and took her back but but then I had a trip that was 2/10 of a mile to the drop off and he wanted me to wait in a food give away drive-through and was thoroughly p***** when I said NO! I'm not doing that! End trip rated 1✨️


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

fraqtl said:


> No, I'm a professional, and my time is worth more than it costs me to get it cleaned by other professionals.


Yeah right. That's why you're driving for Uber.

Sure.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ms.Doe said:


> To get gas and I waited for her and took her back but but then I had a trip that was 2/10 of a mile to the drop off and he wanted me to


I did one of these last year, return trip rescue missions for pax who ran out of gas...went to the gas station, filled up his canister, brought him back to the car, but pax either didnt close the canister well OR it leaked because after my car reeked of gas as badly that I had to log off, go home and just air out...I've had a few of these pick up request since then and I have had to explain that I cant do them, cancel and bounce.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

#1husler said:


> I did one of these last year, return trip rescue missions for pax who ran out of gas...went to the gas station, filled up his canister, brought him back to the car, but pax either didnt close the canister well OR it leaked because after my car reeked of gas as badly that I had to log off, go home and just air out...I've had a few of these pick up request since then and I have had to explain that I cant do them, cancel and bounce.


Made sure cap was on good and tight


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#1husler said:


> I did one of these last year, return trip rescue missions for pax who ran out of gas...went to the gas station, filled up his canister, brought him back to the car, but pax either didnt close the canister well OR it leaked because after my car reeked of gas as badly that I had to log off, go home and just air out...I've had a few of these pick up request since then and I have had to explain that I cant do them, cancel and bounce.


I've had times when I had a gas can in the back of my car, after I've gone to a local station to fill it up, before going straight home.

Even then, my car still smelled like gasoline for a few days.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I've had times when I had a gas can in the back of my car, after I've gone to a local station to fill it up, before going straight home.
> 
> Even then, my car still smelled like gasoline for a few days.


It didn't leave any scent none whatsoever


----------



## 12692 (Apr 14, 2015)

I’ve noticed sometimes if you stop while the pax goes inside at the liquor store or wherever sometimes the app says you’re still one minute or 0 feet away from the stop and it doesn’t start the timer how do you do it that even if you drive forward or backwards it still doesn’t dtart the wait timer?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MrHollick said:


> I’ve noticed sometimes if you stop while the pax goes inside at the liquor store or wherever sometimes the app says you’re still one minute or 0 feet away from the stop and it doesn’t start the timer how do you do it that even if you drive forward or backwards it still doesn’t dtart the wait timer?


It is usually an app glitch, put your phone in airplane mode for a couple seconds. When you go back online the app will show the full amount of time you have been there. The counter was running all along, just did not update in the app. It does not happen as often as it has in the past but once in a while it still happens to me.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

I picked up these out of towners back in 2015 during Ultra in Bayside in Downtown Miami. They were staying at a hotel near MIA and they added 1 stop on Lyft but couldn't add a 2nd stop so I told them I would stop anyway. With the insane traffic to pick them up/leave, do their 2 stops and drop them off, it was about 90 minutes. However, I was paid $225 with surge and tip so I didn't complain. Just gotta trust your instinct.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

CANCEL


----------



## ciko (9 mo ago)

FLKeys said:


> I really don't have an issue with stops. When ever I see a stop I am very clear to tell them 2 minutes is all I can wait and they need to take everything with them. I won't do a drive thru. Cash will change my mind. Most understand and hand me $5 right away asking how long that will get them. My answer is 5 more minutes, so they get 7 minutes now.
> 
> How much to take me through the drive thru? Depends on how many cars in front of us. $5.00 + $2.00 per car in front of us. 5 cars in front of us if $15.00
> 
> ...


I have a question here. I had bad experience with stops recently. After I accepted the ride and picked her up, the lady added 2 stops and then even changed the final destination causing me to be late to pick up my son. I dont know if I can just cancel the ride whenever the rider makes such an update? Can I? If so, at which stage of the ride can I cancel the ride and would that put me in to trouble? Any input is highly appreciated.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

ciko said:


> I have a question here. I had bad experience with stops recently. After I accepted the ride and picked her up, the lady added 2 stops and then even changed the final destination causing me to be late to pick up my son. I dont know if I can just cancel the ride whenever the rider makes such an update? Can I? If so, at which stage of the ride can I cancel the ride and would that put me in to trouble? Any input is highly appreciated.


 Drive to the 1st stop and end the ride. You will be paid for the portion from pick up to drop off at stop one.


----------



## ciko (9 mo ago)

Ms.Doe said:


> Drive to the 1st stop and end the ride. You will be paid for the portion from pick up to drop off at stop one.


Thanks for the info. What if the rider changes the destination of the first stop while en route and the destination is far away from where My scheduled appointment is? Can I just pull over and ask rider to find another driver? This is what happened to me with this ride causing me to be late to pick up my son.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ciko said:


> Can I just pull over and ask rider to find another driver?


Yes definitely.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ciko said:


> I have a question here. I had bad experience with stops recently. After I accepted the ride and picked her up, the lady added 2 stops and then even changed the final destination causing me to be late to pick up my son. I dont know if I can just cancel the ride whenever the rider makes such an update? Can I? If so, at which stage of the ride can I cancel the ride and would that put me in to trouble? Any input is highly appreciated.


My suggestion is to leave more time available when you know you're going to have to kick up your kid.


----------



## ciko (9 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> My suggestion is to leave more time available when you know you're going to have to kick up your kid.


Of course I always do but I could not expect such a last ride change by the rider would bring me to a final destination that is almost an hour distance away. The initial trip was only 5 minutes away from my son’s destination thus I had accepted it and it was even in destination mode. She made the change later on


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Yours truly has noted this occurrence on Fuber...that I accept a ride, open the sub-menu to confirm there are no stops, then proceed to the pick up....only to hear the "trip update" chime, then look back and am suprised see this updated included the additional of a stop (or even stops).
> 
> This garners an insta-cancel from me...what about you?


Yes, but worse when they do it after you pick them up.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ciko said:


> Thanks for the info. What if the rider changes the destination of the first stop while en route and the destination is far away from where My scheduled appointment is? Can I just pull over and ask rider to find another driver? This is what happened to me with this ride causing me to be late to pick up my son.


I've had this happen..in which case the first stop becomes the last stop....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ciko said:


> Of course I always do but I could not expect such a last ride change by the rider would bring me to a final destination that is almost an hour distance away. The initial trip was only 5 minutes away from my son’s destination thus I had accepted it and it was even in destination mode. She made the change later on


So how much extra time did you actually allow?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ciko said:


> I have a question here. I had bad experience with stops recently. After I accepted the ride and picked her up, the lady added 2 stops and then even changed the final destination causing me to be late to pick up my son. I dont know if I can just cancel the ride whenever the rider makes such an update? Can I? If so, at which stage of the ride can I cancel the ride and would that put me in to trouble? Any input is highly appreciated.





ciko said:


> Thanks for the info. What if the rider changes the destination of the first stop while en route and the destination is far away from where My scheduled appointment is? Can I just pull over and ask rider to find another driver? This is what happened to me with this ride causing me to be late to pick up my son.





ciko said:


> Of course I always do but I could not expect such a last ride change by the rider would bring me to a final destination that is almost an hour distance away. The initial trip was only 5 minutes away from my son’s destination thus I had accepted it and it was even in destination mode. She made the change later on


Assuming a DF *with an arrival time *specified, the rider shouldn't have been permitted to make any change(s) that would have violated the destination arrival time. If so, that's a bug or glitch because Uber didn't intend for it to work that way.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> kick up your kid.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Same here. I don't give a fig if there are stops.
> 
> I don't even care if it's a 5 or 10 minute stop. I use that time to get trash out of the car, to walk around for a couple of minutes, to have a snack, or to catch up the log that I keep. Stuff that I would do on my own time for free, if there wasn't a stop.
> 
> ...


Am I hearing you correctly with what brain working are you using, so you're trying to say in a busy area if there are trips coming in back to back, you're going to sit and wait for 10 minutes and make hardly any money for it even at 20 cents a minute you're only looking at $2, when you can drop that person off and go pick up another six $6 or more fare, so you like working for free, I'm an ex taxi driver I didn't even like waiting for people when was a taxi driver in Riverside I was getting $27.50 per hour for waiting, and by the way in a taxi in that territory I worked in you only got that per minute rate when the car was stopped, why would I want to sit on a Friday Saturday night when busy in my taxi at a Del Taco drive-thru or even in the middle of the day wait for somebody at the mall when there's 20 30 40 50 $60 calls to pick up in a taxi I'm going to wait at the mall for $27 an hour why would I do that.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Ever since my first multi stop at a popeyes for a fat chick wanting to wait for 20 minutes to get two boxes of fresh cooked chicken then stop at a gas station for a box of beer,I've always canceled and refused to wait for anybody. Beware the leaving their stuff in your car to anchor you there, as I fell for that one once too when i was a fledgling uber driver.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Yours truly has noted this occurrence on Fuber...that I accept a ride, open the sub-menu to confirm there are no stops, then proceed to the pick up....only to hear the "trip update" chime, then look back and am suprised see this updated included the additional of a stop (or even stops).
> 
> This garners an insta-cancel from me...what about you?


LYFT passengers do this constantly. More often than not it’s because they live in an area where it’s hard to get drivers because all the drivers know the trips suck over there. They will usually put in a more appealing destination like 40 minutes away to beat you into accepting the ride and then they change it to be a little five minute trip to the corner store and back.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

ciko said:


> Thanks for the info. What if the rider changes the destination of the first stop while en route and the destination is far away from where My scheduled appointment is? Can I just pull over and ask rider to find another driver? This is what happened to me with this ride causing me to be late to pick up my son.


Yes. More like pull over cancel and ask them to exit the vehicle because the ride has been canceled. 

Remember, it's your car and your rules.


----------



## ciko (9 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> So how much extra time did you actually allow?


Around an hour. Because of the changed final destination being far, I was around 15 minutes late.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

The new thing since upfront prices is to have no stops. Than they try to make the stop round trip to get thier kid from school. NFW stop is a stop r/t no way


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> so you're trying to say in a busy area if there are trips coming in back to back


When was the last time you actually had that situation?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Am I hearing you correctly with what brain working are you using, so you're trying to say in a busy area if there are trips coming in back to back, you're going to sit and wait for 10 minutes and make hardly any money for it even at 20 cents a minute you're only looking at $2, when you can drop that person off and go pick up another six $6 or more fare, so you like working for free, I'm an ex taxi driver I didn't even like waiting for people when was a taxi driver in Riverside I was getting $27.50 per hour for waiting, and by the way in a taxi in that territory I worked in you only got that per minute rate when the car was stopped, why would I want to sit on a Friday Saturday night when busy in my taxi at a Del Taco drive-thru or even in the middle of the day wait for somebody at the mall when there's 20 30 40 50 $60 calls to pick up in a taxi I'm going to wait at the mall for $27 an hour why would I do that.


I don't know what sorry market you do ubering in but from the sounds of it I feel sorry for you, I'm in the Inland Empire Los Angeles Market it happens like that quite often


----------



## ciko (9 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> When was the last time you actually had that situation?


Not sure why you want to know this but i was never late picking up my son before


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I reflexively roll my eyes wheneve I hear that trip update chime, but I usually let it play and continue to the destination as I like to keep my cancellations to a necessary minimum. That said, I have no problem cancelling if I hear that chime more than once.

90% of the time it turns out to be a quick smokes/beer run at the convenience store or a mother dropping of the kids at school/daycare. I'm ok with those.

I've developed a good feel for those multi-stop rides that have me waiting 2-3 minutes at most and those who expect me to just sit there while they go shopping for at least a half hour. I have no problem ending the ride if I get a decent ping while waiting on those pax who have zero respect for my time. Amazingly, I've never been 1-starred for doing so.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Be Right There said:


> Amazingly, I've never been 1-starred for doing so.


Since customers also know about the 3 or fewer stars rule, it's in their best interest to not rate you less than 4 stars since doing so would remove another potential driver from seeing *all* of their future requests.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> My suggestion is to leave more time available when you know you're going to have to kick up your kid.





ciko said:


> Not sure why you want to know this but i was never late picking up my son before


Don't pay no attention to that obnoxious Uber Shill. It actually should pursue a career at Lyft since Lyft thinx y'oughtta' like it when they dry ream you . But anyway, that's a nasty little Uber Shill so don't pay it no mind.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Don't pay no attention to that obnoxious Uber Shill. It actually should pursue a career at Lyft since Lyft thinx y'oughtta' like it when they dry ream you . But anyway, that's a nasty little Uber Shill so don't pay it no mind.


Says someone like DirTY Sanchez...


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

I might be more than willing to consider STOPS if they would actually show the destination of each stop once they've been added. It blows my mind that they don't. There is no reason they can't.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Says someone like DirTY Sanchez...


OK, so what are you complaining about?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> OK, so what are you complaining about?


No complaints at all. Why would you assume it was a complaint?


----------



## UberUber8181 (4 mo ago)

I always immediately cancel when the PAX adds a stop while on the way. If they do it while I am in the car with them. I just go to the stop, wait till they get out, throw out any of their stuff in my car (the anchors), slide proceed to the final destination, and end the trip at the final destination.

I don't get paid enough to argue or have someone flip out in the car. 

When they call. Just answer, and put the phone on mute until they hang up.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberUber8181 said:


> I always immediately cancel when the PAX adds a stop while on the way. If they do it while I am in the car with them. I just go to the stop, wait till they get out, throw out any of their stuff in my car (the anchors), slide proceed to the final destination, and end the trip at the final destination.


You might want to consider ending the trip as soon as you dump all their stuff out. That would be the honest thing to do.

Driving to the final destination and then ending the trip is fraudulent. You might get by with it for a while, but you might also be the next person on here complaining "I got deactivated with no warning!"


----------



## UberUber8181 (4 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> You might want to consider ending the trip as soon as you dump all their stuff out. That would be the honest thing to do.
> 
> Driving to the final destination and then ending the trip is fraudulent. You might get by with it for a while, but you might also be the next person on here complaining "I got deactivated with no warning!"


As far as Uber/Lyft knows, we dropped off a friend and then continued to the final destination.

One time I actually did a stop. They wanted to go into a Wendy's and get some food. I told them no problem I had to use the restroom. I took a 20-minute relaxing dump. Watched some stuff on youtube. I made sure to leave my right hand soaked from washing my hands. Walked up to the passenger standing by my vehicle. He looked really aggravated. I extended my hand and shook his and said "Sorry brother, was a real messy one in there."

He decided not to eat in my car after that handshake.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberUber8181 said:


> As far as Uber/Lyft knows, we dropped off a friend and then continued to the final destination.


Until the rider complains.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Until the rider complains.


Like with the vague "uncomfortable comments" complaints where they only send the silly vague form letter that says they'll do diddly later and then don't do diddly squat ever?


----------

